# What the hell



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

_What the hell is going on? This is my second thread closed in less than a few weeks without a proper justification, just because people didn´t agree with what a moderator did or said? That is insane. _



> I don't know Jodi personally, but I do know she is a good person at heart and I really don't like the way she was jumped on for stating her opinion. She is a respected mod on this board and spends coutless hours here helping others for nothing. The thread is now closed.



_You can see the thread , she wasn´t jumped on, people just didn´t agree with her, so what? People don´t agree with people everyday here. Last time I checked this was a discussion forum, not an agreement forum._


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Its always the damn cops!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

I didn't read all the post in the last thread.. But I want to make two things clear:

1: I'm not pissed at Justin  He didn't even see the pic and he's entirely entitled to his own opinion. Well, most of the time anyway  I do think he should kick some little blue bunny ass though for stabbing him in the back 

2: I posted my comment because I simply felt bad for the girl. She was a very attractive girl and I would have enjoyed more fitness related pictures of her very much. I am not jealous, and I do prefer my own body to hers (not saying I'm hotter than her, just that I feel pretty damn sexy in my own skin). However, I do feel bad for her. I too have posted pictures to have people tell me I'm hot, because I desperately needed to feel good about myself. When people told me I looked good it was a really good feeling, a rush and a big boost of temporary self confidence. Since then I've found other ways of feeling good about myself, much healthier and fulfilling ways. I didn't post pics in sexy underwear and definitely not masturbating, because that is taking it way too far in my opinion. I just think it's a little sad that she felt the need to do that. She should have waited until she got an offer from a magazine where they would pay her the big bucks, instead of doing it for free and have you horndogs drool over her  I'm sure this girl is a nice girl, and I really don't feel any need to trash her what so ever. I just wished she didn't feel the need to boost her self esteem in this very way. Of course, she could just feel these pictures were very artistic and wanted to share them, but if that was the case I think she should have chosen an art forum


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2005)

It wasn't closed because of differing personal opinions. The thread was going nowhere and I did not want it to get to flaming/bashing. We have not tolerated these kind of threads, nor will we.


----------



## JJJ (May 23, 2005)

I thought alot of people came to IM because of some stricter moderation on other BB forums.  

To close a thread because the way some people act in it, is unfair. (can I get this thread or any other thread closed if I start calling people names?) 

A better solution would be personal warnings like they have at many other boards. 

But what do I, know Im not a mod/admin here.


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> It wasn't closed because of differing personal opinions. The thread was going nowhere and I did not want it to get to flaming/bashing. We have not tolerated these kind of threads, nor will we.



Why do threads have to "go" somewhere???  We have lots of meaningless Open Chat threads that last forever...never amounting to better than a handful of dingle-berries.  Some lead to flaming, some dont.  Seems to me that the preemptive approach takes away from the culture of the board quite a bit and is getting more and more common here.  I'd hate to see IM become one of those sites where members aren't free to speak their minds because saying something that isn't approved of by a mod will get their thread closed/deleted.  Open Chat should be just that, OPEN.  If a thread turns into a Johnny bullshit thread, dragging on for weeks with nothing but flaming, that seems like a good place to draw the line.


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

...and how the hell did this thread last so long...

Just saying...


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Since then I've found other ways of feeling good about myself, much healthier and fulfilling ways. I didn't post pics in sexy underwear and definitely not masturbating, because that is taking it way too far in my opinion. I just think it's a little sad that she felt the need to do that. She should have waited until she got an offer from a magazine where they would pay her the big bucks, instead of doing it for free and have you horndogs drool over her I'm sure this girl is a nice girl, and I really don't feel any need to trash her what so ever. I just wished she didn't feel the need to boost her self esteem in this very way. Of course, she could just feel these pictures were very artistic and wanted to share them, but if that was the case I think she should have chosen an art forum


You are soooo right Jenny.  And congrats on finding the beauty within yourself mentally and physically.  You are a beautiful person


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Hrmmm, well... I think there are two sides to this.

On one side, IM just went on a new member drive that is being supported by other companies etc who are offering products. So on that side, we as members should perhaps keep ourselves in line a bit more than we have been. At least I should, and I'll let the rest of you speak for yourselves 

Then on the other hand, many did come here because it is a more open environment. I dont think I saw a thread get closed for the first year or two I was here. We said whatever we wanted, whenever we wanted.

But there seemed to be less pissyness in our posts... and more of a group atmosphere. Perhaps we are doing ourselves and the board a disservice by allowing our everyday emotions get involved when we should just try to have a good time on here and help others to have a good time.

So anyways, I think the moderators should be careful with what they close... but we could probably make it alot easier for them by keeping tabs on our forked tongues more often.

Oh, and I think that some of you people should pay the piper and become elite members. Most of us have gotten alot of use out of the boards here and had a great time. The price isnt much more than a month on Everquest last I checked... and its showing support for a board that you get alot out of


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are soooo right Jenny.  And congrats on finding the beauty within yourself mentally and physically.  You are a beautiful person



Thanks Jodi  You are a beautiful person too


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2005)

Forum Rules

Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Register' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.

Although the administrators and moderators of IronMagazine.com BodyBuilding Forums will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of IronMagazine.com BodyBuilding Forums, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of IronMagazine.com BodyBuilding Forums reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> What the hell is going on? This is my second thread closed in less than a few weeks without a proper justification, just because people didn´t agree with what a moderator did or said? That is insane.



ya, that's happening alot lately.

disagree with a mod and you're like the bird on the right:


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

So the girl took some risque pics of herself, big deal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You are soooo right Jenny.  And congrats on finding the beauty within yourself mentally and physically.  You are a beautiful person




No one is saying that you are not wrong and are not entitled to your opinion.  When you feel the need to post someting like that, what is the point.  Talk about a thread going nowhere, how does calling someone an attention whore lead to something productive.  If you were truly trying to help the girl a PM would have been more appropriate.

Titties.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

I wasn't trying to help her.  I was commenting on Jenny's post and her finding beauty in herself.

I never said my comment was suppose to go anyway or be productive, I was stating my opinion.  How is it that you guys making gawking and googling posts being productive anway?  It's not, it's your opinion which we are all entitled to.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

i don't feel sorry for nor do i see the need to protect some girl who persued a married man with two children and followed him here like some strange stalker when he tried to tell her to back off. as anyone knows i am certainly not opposed to sexy pics, flirting n so on but i really don't think we need to provide a warm welcome to girls who come here chasing married members who are clearly not interested. even i think her pics were tacky and showed an extreme lack of personal dignity. jodi was right that  this girl is an attention whore and i really don't think it was a big horrid thing for her to say so. i have done my share of attention seeking and think the term is funny and suits some people here just fine  the more serious, dedicated and focused members have every right to roll their eyes at the fluff here and if alliwantisyou had been serious about being here to train or get in shape jodi would have given freely of her time to help her as she has countless others.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

i'm sorry your thread got closed vieope. we are still free to chase off spammers right? just not people trying to destroy a members marriage.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i don't feel sorry for nor do i see the need to protect some girl who persued a married man with two children and followed him here like some strange stalker when he tried to tell her to back off. as anyone knows i am certainly not opposed to sexy pics, flirting n so on but i really don't think we need to provide a warm welcome to girls who come here chasing married members who are clearly not interested. even i think her pics were tacky and showed an extreme lack of personal dignity. jodi was right that  this girl is an attention whore and i really don't think it was a big horrid thing for her to say so. i have done my share of attention seeking and think the term is funny and suits some people here just fine  the more serious, dedicated and focused members have every right to roll their eyes at the fluff here and if alliwantisyou had been serious about being here to train or get in shape jodi would have given freely of her time to help her as she has countless others.


  Nice post RG and thank you, I truly appreciate that.

There is something to say for class..............


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

you're very welcome.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2005)

calling someone an attention whore isn't really necessary either. You could have just PM'd her and explained that it was inappropriate. No need to stir up drama and what's so bad about guys drooling all over her? That's how we are, sex and bodybuilding.

Chill out


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

And all you guys could have PM'd her with your drooling instead of making an unnecessary drooling post.

We could go back and forth about this so we might as well drop it.

And if you didn't notice, again, she wasn't here for BB.  She was here to stalk.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> we are still free to chase off spammers right? just not people trying to destroy a members marriage.



I still don't see the significance in your guys' (or actually gals') posts.

Sure, you have as much right to give your opinion on her half naked pics as much as me or anyone else, but now you're saying you did so because she was trying to destroy a marriage?

I think Rizz (I believe that's who is the man in the situation) can take care of himself. I mean damn, it's the freakin internet. If you can't handle some chick that joins a BB forum you're on, you better check yourself.

Did her pics have anything to do with bodybuilding? No, but neither does all the sexual forum shit. Alls that chick was doing was no different than shit that gets posted in the sexual forum every single day.

Have a great day


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And if you didn't notice, again, she wasn't here for BB.  She was here to stalk.



So are many members here at IM.




			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> We could go back and forth about this so we might as well drop it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2005)

I don't understand how our posts were unnecessary since we were giving positive feedback telling her how great she looked. You and jenny made a negative post which was not needed and could have been a PM is what i am saying. I mean, how do you know she was looking for attention or to build her self esteem? Everyone is different and maybe she likes to pose as a model, regardless of what kind of "forum" this is.

Now i'll drop it


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2005)

admittedly I never saw the pics, but I'm reading up on these past events and the conclusion I've come to is that my opinion and no one else's opinion really is going to matter in this situation, and it will be sorely passed into the wind and eventually forgotten about.  

It is true that IM is not the same place that we first migrated to, to no fault of the moderators but it is now larger than just an independent site now, it's a business.  That's how we lost our Adults Only forum which was candy coated as a need to add some class to the site.  Bullshit.  And this thread'll probably be deleted too for the same reason, after people say side A and then side B and back again until we're all so sick of it no one cares anymore that discussion of it is no longer "allowed."  

As far as these bashes on Jodi go, I don't much care for some of her actions in the past, including the ones I'm reading on now.  She posted a great sticky that helped me initially on dieting and training on some forum floating around here (although I stick to the OpenChat forums nowadays) and was very grateful for it.  I've seen her be very helpful to lots of dumblings asking for help on those forums.  However, I lost a lot of respect for her when I saw a newblet ask about the best Creatine to use and she jumped down his throat for not just using the Search engine and finding out for himself.  I bet that guy never visits these forums anymore, considering a mod attacked him straight off the bat.  Sure he could have used the Search engine, just as easily as she could have either answered the question, ignored his post, or simply posted a link to the search results for "Creatine."  And so I don't find it out of her character to jump down someone else's throat for something meangingless.  In the same post she claims to have passed no judgement on this person but to also have called her on being an attention whore.  That's all I need to hear to have a good assessment on what happened, it came straight from her mouth.  

Btw, check out my gallery.  There's not a single bodybuilding pic, but at least two references to penises.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

I dont even know who everyone is talking about, but unless that person has now "left the building" I somewhat doubt they want the whole world talking about the whole situation no matter what kind of pictures they took of themselves.

Different people look at things differently. Historically, Eskimo mothers in times of poor food supply would club their babies to death. Most of us look at that as barbarism, do we not? Yet it was acceptable to them. So while that is an extreme example, we are different people with different beliefs and even what some of us call "morality" being just plain different.

It doesn't burn my eyes to look at something I dont like, if I dont like it I just move on. If I think someone is in poor shape but they had the guts to post pictures of themselves, or I feel I look better in one way or another, there is no need for me to go out of my way to say that. I know I dont need to hear that from other people, so why say it to them of my own accord.

Anywho...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, I definitely see your point, Jodi.  Let's take a different situation.

A portly member posts a pic and she has lost what looks to be 20lbs, but is still portly.  Member A posts, "Wow, you have really made some progress."  Member B posts, "You are still fat as shit."  Both are stating an opinion.

Are either one of those inappropriate?  By your definition neither would be.  Believe me, I would love to tell Rocco he looks like Yoko Ono _after_ a gang bang.  I just have the tact not to do so.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> It doesn't burn my eyes to look at something I dont like, if I dont like it I just move on.


you obviously have never read Kuso's "Nice tit" thread


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I still don't see the significance in your guys' (or actually gals') posts.
> 
> Sure, you have as much right to give your opinion on her half naked pics as much as me or anyone else, but now you're saying you did so because she was trying to destroy a marriage?
> 
> ...


  sorry she was making my gorge rise. 

  now this guy here...







 nice pic but let's say he has his hand down the front of his pants and he came here chasing a woman who rejected him? be a nice pic but would belong on a porn site not here and his actions would be a little creepy and scary. no less so for a woman.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Titties.



 That was a hilarious close. Kudos.

Shovanist.


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> you obviously have never read Kuso's "Nice tit" thread



That was disturbing, I've seen it.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2005)

And to think it all started with a simple picture like this.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Different people look at things differently. Historically, Eskimo mothers in times of poor food supply would club their babies to death. Most of us look at that as barbarism, do we not?




Depends, if they just buried them I would consider it barbaric, if they ate them I would consider it practical.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That was a hilarious close. Kudos.
> 
> Shovanist.




You can never go wrong closing on titties, never.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2005)

How I feel about all of this.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> admittedly I never saw the pics, but I'm reading up on these past events and the conclusion I've come to is that my opinion and no one else's opinion really is going to matter in this situation, and it will be sorely passed into the wind and eventually forgotten about.
> 
> It is true that IM is not the same place that we first migrated to, to no fault of the moderators but it is now larger than just an independent site now, it's a business.  That's how we lost our Adults Only forum which was candy coated as a need to add some class to the site.  Bullshit.  And this thread'll probably be deleted too for the same reason, after people say side A and then side B and back again until we're all so sick of it no one cares anymore that discussion of it is no longer "allowed."
> 
> ...



That's some pretty bold assumptions of me but you are entitled to your opinion.  Did you ever consider that facts behind some of my posts.  Like most likely I received a PM from the same person or that it was asked elsewhere or something on those lines.  I don't just jump down someones throat for no reason.  There are reasons for all my actions.  Respect me or not, I've always had only the best intentions of helping people but I am disrespected be it in PM's or posts, I am certainly not going to take my time to help them.  Fuck, maybe I should just forget about helping anyone anymore after hearing this.  You don't know the facts, then you shouldn't make assumptions of me but again, and opinion is an opinion.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sorry she was making my gorge rise.
> 
> now this guy here...
> 
> ...


 in case anyone missed it on page 1.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

We should have a Kramer day, a day where you just go around saying how you feel without fear of repercussions.  Except towards me, that would not be cool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

I vote Rockgazer top thread jacker of IM, she always has some gay dudes picture to try and hijack a thread, not this one cupcake.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

oh no now dale's gonna get this thread closed.  this is not a gay guy it's an im members pic from the photo gallery. a pic of a guy that takes bb seriously i'd say too, TheCurse.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Is that Vieope?  Somehow I thought he'd look more like tatoo from Fantasy Island.

Oh, and I never said he was gay, you assumed it.  Sinner.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Heh, Vieope still knows how to make the controversial threads...

See you haven't lost your knack V


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Fuck, maybe I should just forget about helping anyone anymore after hearing this.



Don't let a few people on here that post stupid shit get to you, if I did I would be gone from here as well. 

Do you ever see crono1000 taking the time to help someone with diet and nutrition? Hell no....enough said.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's some pretty bold assumptions of me but you are entitled to your opinion.  Did you ever consider that facts behind some of my posts.  Like most likely I received a PM from the same person or that it was asked elsewhere or something on those lines.


not one statement was an assumption of any kind.  All I did was make statements of your actions that I've witnessed.  

and I nope, I haven't helped anyone with diet or nutrition information.  I'm not qualified and I don't dare have the experience or knowledge to pass on to help people.  I come here, say bad words and post boobies.  What does any of that have to do with Jodi?


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Oh, and I never said he was gay, you assumed it.  Sinner.





			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I vote Rockgazer top thread jacker of IM, she always has some gay dudes picture to try and hijack a thread, not this one cupcake.


 liar


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Woah, so much negativity here  This forum sure isn't what it used to be


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)




----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2005)

can I say for myself that I was one of the initial ones that was defending this girl b/c  I thought there was some unnecessary judgement going on, but when I was made aware of the situation I apologized for jumping down Jodi's throat. With that being said, this is being blown waaayyyy out of proportion. The thread should've never been closed, there have been threads that were much worse, no one was really even flaming, people were just stating their feelings. Dg is just a piece of shit that gets a hardon for wielding what little power he has over others. Can anyone really say why any of this matters so much that we are getting all worked up over it. Jenny and Jodi have the right to make comments just as we do, and we have the right to discuss it. lets leave it at that. can't we all just get along?


----------



## TheCurse (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sorry she was making my gorge rise.
> 
> now this guy here...
> 
> ...


 umm, thats me why am i being dragged into this? and  gay?  wtf is going on here?  just because i own a convertible sebring and drive around listening to ATC's 'all around the world' all the time with my pekingese y'all gotta hate.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> umm, thats me why am i being dragged into this? and gay? wtf is going on here? just because i own a convertible sebring and drive around listening to ATC's 'all around the world' all the time with my pekingese y'all gotta hate.


 sorry i was just using your picture to prove a point. that it doesn't matter how much you might want to see more risque pics it doesn't belong in the gallery (pictures like yours we all like to see, very nice btw) and stalking is scary. and he has a sense of humor too.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2005)

"Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits."


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> On one side, IM just went on a new member drive that is being supported by other companies etc who are offering products.


_Don´t even get me started on the ads..
Anyway, it will be sad if IM turns into another commercial site only. It will all be  over _


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Do you ever see crono1000 taking the time to help someone with diet and nutrition? Hell no....enough said.


_I think crono brought to this site great things. This site grew because it was the free land. Every newbie mentions it and they keep coming back because "it feels like home". Only like that this board was able to breed things like crono, min0, max, dale, manic, rg and all others. _


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> CENSORED


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Well this site does have a commercial aspect to it. Or do you think Rob should just pay out of pocket so we can all come on here and post BS most the day long? So lets be realistic... when you guys cover the costs to have the site up, and perhaps a little for Rob on the side, then I'll take it as valid that the site should/shouldn't have ads, and whatever else ventures into the commercial realm.

I dont think this site is just about making money for Rob. He would obviously act in a different manner if that was it. So while I think that perhaps the mods should close threads less, they should perhaps be a bit more trigger happy when banning those that only post crap threads. Like the little shmuck OC is doing... under different user names, and harassing members. I'm wondering why threads are being closed when that guy isn't being handled, because of anything he is causing the worst impact on the site.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

i think the board is like a family and sometimes when you can see that a new person is only out to cause pain and trouble for a member of our little family they need to go.


----------



## shutupntra1n (May 23, 2005)

In all fairness to everyone I have had many things in the past said about my pics which I just basically let blow away in the wind by mods and members alike. I guess with enough of a backbone I never felt like lashing out over a few posts that were not more than exactly that.. and always tried to find the entertainment at my lunch hour in the posts. Speaking from experience here at IM.. do I think it's that serious of a mess... no. But in all honesty it did hinder me from posting any pics reguardless of the type of picture. Speaking of... where is Randy anyway


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> liar




Where did it say that I was referring to this post.


----------



## shutupntra1n (May 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> And to think it all started with a simple picture like this.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Well this site does have a commercial aspect to it. Or do you think Rob should just pay out of pocket so we can all come on here and post BS most the day long? So lets be realistic... when you guys cover the costs to have the site up, and perhaps a little for Rob on the side, then I'll take it as valid that the site should/shouldn't have ads, and whatever else ventures into the commercial realm.


_Let´s not get this commercial debate any futher. But I think we should advertise only what is true. It looks better and gives the board the credibility it deserves. 

Like shiznit said.. now I will drop it. _


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Where did it say that I was referring to this post.


 confuser.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i think the board is like a family and sometimes when you can see that a new person is only out to cause pain and trouble for a member of our little family they need to go.


_Yeah it feels like that but I prefer the term mob instead of family.  _


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> So while I think that perhaps the mods should close threads less, they should perhaps be a bit more trigger happy when banning those that only post crap threads. Like the little shmuck OC is doing... under different user names, and harassing members. I'm wondering why threads are being closed when that guy isn't being handled, because of anything he is causing the worst impact on the site.


Just as an FYI, I have only closed 1 thread my entire time here as a mod and it was because there was name calling threats being slung around.  Also, we don't get the chance to read every post and that is what the Report Post feature is for and it notifies our personal email accounts of an inappropriate thread so that we can deal with things.  If people don't use that feature, we often don't know about threads/post or people that should be closed/banned.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2005)

<-- Self proclaimed proud attention whore


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI, I have only closed 1 thread my entire time here as a mod and it was because there was name calling threats being slung around.  Also, we don't get the chance to read every post and that is what the Report Post feature is for and it notifies our personal email accounts of an inappropriate thread so that we can deal with things.  If people don't use that feature, we often don't know about threads/post or people that should be closed/banned.



I wasnt criticizing you Jodi 

I was trying to rationalize what I think would be an acceptable solution for most members. The members want more freedom, and the mods want members to act a little more, umm, grown up. So my solution was less banning of threads, but perhaps also keeping those that join up simply to harass others to a minimum.

Personally, I didn't know we had a report post function... or else I had ignored it completely. Regardless, I'm sure I'll make use of it when people come on to harass members so that you guys know when the trolls are around.

So anyways, I didn't think you were closing threads. In fact, I never knew you had. That wasn't a personal statement.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> let's say he has his hand down the front of his pants and he came here chasing a woman who rejected him? be a nice pic but would belong on a porn site not here and his actions would be a little creepy and scary. no less so for a woman.



That's completely different.

We see half naked women every single hour of the day, be it on magazines, tv or whatever. 

Perhaps there's a tad bit of, dare i say....jealousy?


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> this is being blown waaayyyy out of proportion. The thread should've never been closed, there have been threads that were much worse, no one was really even flaming, people were just stating their feelings. Dg is just a piece of shit that gets a hardon for wielding what little power he has over others. Can anyone really say why any of this matters so much that we are getting all worked up over it. Jenny and Jodi have the right to make comments just as we do, and we have the right to discuss it. lets leave it at that. can't we all just get along?



Well done, my friend , right down to the *cough cough* power trippers...


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> That's completely different.
> 
> We see half naked women every single hour of the day, be it on magazines, tv or whatever.
> 
> Perhaps there's a tad bit of, dare i say....jealousy?



Heh, that doesn't make it any better Flex. Just because societal norms tell us that something is okay, doesnt mean that it shouldn't also apply to both sexes.

Truth tell, there are tons of half naked men in these BBing magazines... but if some dude posted a pic of himself with his hand down his pants stroking his schlong on the site I'd definitely think of what a dumbass he was. Like Johnny  I wouldn't criticize them, but I'd definitely think they had some issues.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Just because societal norms tell us that something is okay, doesnt mean that it shouldn't also apply to both sexes.



I completely understand that, bro.

I'm just saying....half nekkit women are everywhere. How come they don't raise a stink when chicks such as "Emerald" (to protect the IM'er's real identity) are butt-ass naked. Is it because they like her? Does that make it okay then?


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> That's completely different.
> 
> We see half naked women every single hour of the day, be it on magazines, tv or whatever.
> 
> Perhaps there's a tad bit of, dare i say....jealousy?


 oh come on if johnnny had posted pics like she did you'd offer to snuff him for free. does that mean you are jealous of johnnny or maybe you just can spot a scumbag when you see one?


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don´t even get me started on the ads..
> Anyway, it will be sad if IM turns into another commercial site only.
> _



I guess I do not know what that means?

The board has banner ads, it has for quite some time and always will.  The other option is to require all members to pay a membership fee, would you rather have that? Don't worry I would never do that. I built IronMagazine to help people with bodybuilding & fitness, I only wish I had this type of resource 20 years ago.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I completely understand that, bro.
> 
> I'm just saying....half nekkit women are everywhere. How come they don't raise a stink when chicks such as "Emerald" (to protect the IM'er's real identity) are butt-ass naked. Is it because they like her? Does that make it okay then?


 read rip you a new one.... "emerald" wasn't here just to stalk someone who was not interested.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Do you remember Dusty Rhoads' manager "Emerald"?  She was sexy.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

n read the post counts in gazer's girlies thread flex. be a long time before anyone posts as many sexy girlie pics as i have in there. no not of me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

I would bet giving 100:1 odds that most of the women, Jodi prolly excluded, posted their opinions before knowing the situation.  Reason being is that the best predictor of current behavior is past behavior.  That blonde chick that everyone ran out of town a few months ago was not stalking anyone and she got the same treatment.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

what blonde chick?


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> oh come on if johnnny had posted pics like she did you'd offer to snuff him for free. does that mean you are jealous of johnnny or maybe you just can spot a scumbag when you see one?



there's pics all over this website that are just as "risque" as whateverhernamewas, be it boy or girl. 

(and no, i'm not jealous of thou who's name shall not be spoken...God rest his soul)


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what blonde chick?



Some chick did the same thing a few months ago, I don't remember her name, but the peanut gallery piped up and she left with her pics.  I personally was not attracted to her, but that doesn't mean she needs to be called names and chased off.

Flex has Johnny's bent weiner envy.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> "emerald" wasn't here just to stalk someone who was not interested.



So let me get this straight....

It IS okay to post half naked pics if your intentions are good.....but it's NOT okay to do it if people don't like you?


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.



Sounds like 99% of the threads in Sexual Health need to be deleted, huh?


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> n read the post counts in gazer's girlies thread flex. be a long time before anyone posts as many sexy girlie pics as i have in there. no not of me.



Again, my point proven. 
It's okay for you guys to post naked women, but she can't? 

Who cares if she likes Rizzo. He's a big boy, he can deal with it. That girl wanted to be a "attention whore" no more than you guys do when you post pics of yourselves half naked.



BTW, i wish it was pics of you.
........... uh....did i say that out loud?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Honestly I never got the point of the sexual health forum.  If I go the rest of my life without knowing how many times Crono masturbates in a day it won't be long enough.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Some chick did the same thing a few months ago, I don't remember her name, but the peanut gallery piped up and she left with her pics.  I personally was not attracted to her, but that doesn't mean she needs to be called names and chased off.
> 
> Flex has Johnny's bent weiner envy.



I know who you're talkin' about...it was that skinny blond chick with big...uh...feet. 


And if you EVER mention my name and thouwho'snameshallnotbespoken (and ESPECIALLY his weiner) again, i'll fuckin' kill ya. 
That's not a threat, that's a fact.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'm just saying....half nekkit women are everywhere. How come they don't raise a stink when chicks such as "Emerald" (to protect the IM'er's real identity) are butt-ass naked. Is it because they like her? Does that make it okay then?



I understand what you're saying Flex... and I personally could care less what pics people post in their galleries. As to "emerald", I give her the same room to do what she wants. As to what the girls think, I'm not sure, but perhaps they find what she does any more agreeable, they just give her more room as they know her a bit better and she has been around for a while. Not to mention while she does take some risky pics, she isn't as openly sexual as "yourallIwant" was. I mean, that chick was talking about a circle jerk in her eye if I could decipher what exactly she was saying. Perhaps I've turned a blind eye to "emerald", but besides always having her ass in my face every time I read one of her posts, I haven't thought she was overly trying to get attention. If that makes sense 

I dont care what the bitches do really. Thats their biznass. We men have more important things to do than think about stuff like this anyhow, theres some ball going on in a few minutes, and Shaq is going to break some mutherfu**in backboards. Or something.


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Do you ever see crono1000 taking the time to help someone with diet and nutrition? Hell no....enough said.



I'm confused.  Does that make him a less valuable member?  It seems this place is loosing a lot of its charm recently and seems to be going (although I hope it doesnt) the way many boards have in the past.  Sad.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> i'll fuckin' kill ya.
> That's not a threat, that's a fact.



That makes complete sense... that Dale is the spawn of a Harry and Dessie :nod:


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits."





"Shit, fuck, satan, sex, drugs, rape
These are the words you try to take".

Sorry...couldnt resist.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Does that make him a less valuable member?  It seems this place is loosing a lot of its charm recently and seems to be going (although I hope it doesnt) the way many boards have in the past.  Sad.



No, but it kinda puts in place his criticism on Jodi when he hasn't taken at least one step that direction himself. I personally find Chronic to be a funny fellow and a nice character to have on the board. Besides the thought of his hairy palms pounding away on the keyboard... that makes me feel a bit sick


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> It seems this place is loosing a lot of its charm recently and seems to be going (although I hope it doesnt) the way many boards have in the past.  Sad.


_That is what worries me. This path ended a lot of discussion forums. I heard that many times. I never thought this could happen to IM, it won´t but it might. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> That makes complete sense... that Dale is the spawn of a Harry and Dessie :nod:




Still here.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _This path ended a lot of discussion forums.  _




This is a _discussion_ forum?


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I completely understand that, bro.
> 
> I'm just saying....half nekkit women are everywhere. How come they don't raise a stink when chicks such as "Emerald" (to protect the IM'er's real identity) are butt-ass naked. Is it because they like her? Does that make it okay then?


BIG BIG BIG difference.  Her only intention here is NOT to be an attention whore.  She is a long time established member AND bodybuilder/fitness women and she has CLASS.  Hell that girl allie (whatever her name is) never even stepped foot in a gym and wasnt even here to learn about fitness.


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is what worries me. This path ended a lot of discussion forums. I heard that many times. I never thought this could happen to IM, it won´t but it might. _



Its one of the reasons I dont check in much anymore...also why I never went Elite.  I spent MANY hours here and made a lot of great friends.  It just sucks to get frustrated by needless shit like this when it pops up.  I miss the days when seeing a thread closed was a shock!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Yeah guys, you're right, I have no right telling another girl what I think is appropriate and what isn't. Perhaps I overreacted.. I just think it's sad when girls just do that to themselves, I think it's degrading.. But it's none of my business. When I heard more about who this girl was and what history she has with a certain member I understand more why she posted those pics.. I still think it's sad, but I'll keep it to myself next time I come across it...


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Still here.



And we were going to have such a nice funeral for you... now all the plans, down the drain. Kind of a disappointment you know, all the work we'd put into making it pretty.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Its one of the reasons I dont check in much anymore...also why I never went Elite.  I spent MANY hours here and made a lot of great friends.  It just sucks to get frustrated by needless shit like this when it pops up.  I miss the days when seeing a thread closed was a shock!


_Good times.  _


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> BIG BIG BIG difference.  Her only intention here is NOT to be an attention whore.  She is a long time established member AND bodybuilder/fitness women and she has CLASS.



So you're telling me that pics of her in her panties, bent over for the camera are NOT for attention purposes?

I realize she's a great gal and what not, but come ON, Jodi, you're better than that.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> This is a _discussion_ forum?


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

I'm off to watch the greatest show ever.........see you bitches in a few hours...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yeah guys, you're right, I have no right telling another girl what I think is appropriate and what isn't. Perhaps I overreacted.. I just think it's sad when girls just do that to themselves, I think it's degrading.. But it's none of my business. When I heard more about who this girl was and what history she has with a certain member I understand more why she posted those pics.. I still think it's sad, but I'll keep it to myself next time I come across it...




I don't believe you

Post some pics like hers of you to show you mean it.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

^(bitches as in Dave Chappelle's def. of "bitches"....i'm not calling the women "bitches")


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> So you're telling me that pics of her in her panties, bent over for the camera are NOT for attention purposes?
> 
> I realize she's a great gal and what not, but come ON, Jodi, you're better than that.


C.L.A.S.S

To be honest, I don't care what people post for pics but when your ONLY purpose here is to seek attention and want nothing to do with the boards main purpose, Bodybuilding, then I get aggravated.


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> BIG BIG BIG difference.  Her only intention here is NOT to be an attention whore.  She is a long time established member AND bodybuilder/fitness women and she has CLASS.  Hell that girl allie (whatever her name is) never even stepped foot in a gym and wasnt even here to learn about fitness.



Quite possibly your silliest post here, Jodi.  I personally think "she" is awesome, but dont sit there and try to say she doesnt seek attention from her pics which has LITTLE to do with bodybuilding.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't believe you
> 
> Post some pics like hers of you to show you mean it.




now Eggs _will_ make your funeral plans


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hell that girl allie (whatever her name is) never even stepped foot in a gym and wasnt even here to learn about fitness.



Well, be that as it may... there are actually probably quite a few others on the site that are in the same boat. I lift, but I stick to the open board personally because the posts in the fitness/diet sections seem to repeat every couple months and after a few years of it my mind rebelled. There are those that don't lift however. Despite that, I like most of them here (all that I know of actually). So while I understand their value, I do agree that this is first and foremost a lifting site.

That said, we need to be careful not to neglect our current family though or step on them when we dont have to


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't believe you
> 
> Post some pics like hers of you to show you mean it.



Sorry, I'm over my attention whore stage


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Quite possibly your silliest post here, Jodi.  I personally think "she" is awesome, but dont sit there and try to say she doesnt seek attention from her pics which has LITTLE to do with bodybuilding.


I never said that she doesn't seek attention.  I just said that attention isn't her sole purpose here.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yeah guys, you're right, I have no right telling another girl what I think is appropriate and what isn't. Perhaps I overreacted.. I just think it's sad when girls just do that to themselves, I think it's degrading.. But it's none of my business. When I heard more about who this girl was and what history she has with a certain member I understand more why she posted those pics.. I still think it's sad, but I'll keep it to myself next time I come across it...


_Awesome. 

I think the people that were wrong should say so and apologize, recognize they were wrong, threads would not be closed anymore, boobies would be posted and flowers would grow in the fields of IM again.. _


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

I'm going to see Star Wars yet again.  I look forward to coming back later and seeing all kinds of frustrating and annoying replies from Mods on this topic.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't believe you
> 
> Post some pics like hers of you to show you mean it.



We dont have any pics of Jenny currently like that. In the mean time will you accept a pic of your mother we took a couple months ago while visiting?

btw, she says you need to get off her tit.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> now Eggs _will_ make your funeral plans



Nah, he's too busy seeing me pose for him every night  I'm still an attention whore in front of him


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Awesome.
> 
> I think the people that were wrong should say so and apologize, recognize they were wrong, threads would not be closed anymore, boobies would be posted and flowers would grow in the fields of IM again.. _


Don't ever count on hearing those words from me.  I rarely regret my posts and I still think she didn't belong here becasue she wanted nothing to do with fitness.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> We dont have any pics of Jenny currently like that. In the mean time will you accept a pic of your mother we took a couple months ago while visiting?
> 
> btw, she says you need to get off her tit.



Eww, I can understand threesome fantasies with hotties, but Dales MOTHER??


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Var, here is an annoying reply.

The new Dave CD sucks ass.  It may take me a while to get used to it.

American Baby is pretty good, though.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Sorry, we dont currently have any pics of Jenny like that.




We?  We?  So I see that you are back in the 70's, making your woman's decision for her.  Jenny, get away from eggs, he is an oppressor.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Eww, I can understand threesome fantasies with hotties, but Dales MOTHER??


she's not that bad.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> she's not that bad.




I know this isn't from experience.  My mother's standards may be low, but she _does_ have them.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know this isn't from experience.  My mother's standards may be low, but she _does_ have them.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> We?  We?  So I see that you are back in the 70's, making your woman's decision for her.  Jenny, get away from eggs, he is an oppressor.



Seeing your mom, I can understand why you are a bit gun shy. I, however, say what I want and make no apologies for that.

As to oppressor, was there ever any doubt? 

70s? Shiat, maybe the 50s... womens rights has been rampaging since well before the 70s.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Eww, I can understand threesome fantasies with hotties, but Dales MOTHER??



Now it certianly wasnt I who suggested a threesome. Hrmm, what kind of nasty fantasies do you have chickie? As Dale said, I am an oppressor... and theres no way I'm going to fulfill those fantasies of yours with Dales mother.

Even if she shaves her chest


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

_I think IM is back on track again.  _


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I think IM is back on track again.  _



Oh go shave your chest or something.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

_And yes, Jenny, listen what George says: You can do better than that.  _


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2005)

Rob can start selling shirts and make a profit.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

This thread is getting out of hand  I'm going to leave this and go do something a little more sane..


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Rob can start selling shirts and make a profit.


_A good attention whore should not wear shirts. _


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> This thread is getting out of hand  I'm going to leave this and go do something a little more sane..


_I am all about sane stuff. Let´s talk.  _


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _And yes, Jenny, listen what George says: You can do better than that.  _



Just because the bigger bunny mounted you doesn't mean you need to turn to George for advice. Careful, or I'll have Kramer pull a Clinton on you with one of his cigars.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> and theres no way I'm going to fulfill those fantasies of yours with Dales mother.




I am sure Jenny is used to you not fulFILLING her.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm going to leave this and go *do something* a little more sane..




Puhlease, Eggs is far from sane.


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2005)

eggs you instigator... tisk tisk    

this has turned into quite a thread now hasn't it.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am sure Jenny is used to you not fulFILLING her.



She's also used to listening to you yack, so I'm sure she can handle any disappointment I could give her


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Heat by 8.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Puhlease, Eggs is far from sane.



Speaking of which, she isn't doing me right now. Damnit, is she back in the gym again? I have to drag that girls ass outa there to get some quality time


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Ooh, I'd keep talking, but I'm rooting for he Heat and needa see this game.


----------



## gr81 (May 23, 2005)

we'll see if they can win with Shaq hurt and playing like shit. its gonna be up to D.wade big time. Alonzo also better step it up and play some D against the Wallaces


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Yeh, I think Alonzo can play well though, and would just as soon have him in there instead of Shaq when he's playing hot.

Cant believe the Suns lost to the Spurs, I thought they'd at least win one or two before losing one.


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _A good attention whore should not wear shirts. _


Imagine it wet.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> CENSORED


----------



## maniclion (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


%$!#%$ #!%$%^*


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Does that make him a less valuable member?  It seems this place is loosing a lot of its charm recently and seems to be going (although I hope it doesnt) the way many boards have in the past.  Sad.



I do not like to use the word "value" when speaking of people.

First and foremost IronMagazine and this message board are about bodybuilding and fitness, not the open chat forum.

Jodi contributes a wealth of info and helps countless members here everyday with diet and nutrition, and she does this because she likes to and wants to.

If she left it would be a big loss to this site/board, and difficult to replace her.

That is all I meant.


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2005)

Gr81/Flex................If you don't like me or the way the board runs, why don't you leave. I'm not on a power trip, if I were, you would have already been banned. I am trying to do my duties as a mod the way I think Rob wants me to, in the best interest of the board. Do you really think that new members that come here for info really want to see this kind of stuff? And we now have many sponsors that help keep this board running and things are running more like a businees now, like it or not. Now if I do something Rob doesn't approve of, I'm sure he will tell me. Like Rob said this board revolves around bodybuilding, not open chat.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Gr81/Flex................If you don't like me or the way the board runs, why don't you leave. I'm not on a power trip, if I were, you would have already been banned. I am trying to do my duties as a mod the way I think Rob wants me to, in the best interest of the board. Do you really think that new members that come here for info really want to see this kind of stuff? And we now have many sponsors that help keep this board running and things are running more like a businees now, like it or not. Now if I do something Rob doesn't approve of, I'm sure he will tell me. Like Rob said this board revolves around bodybuilding, not open chat.


_At least be kind enough to post a sticky in the Open Chat saying this board is about money now and that censorship is going on.  _


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> We dont have any pics of Jenny currently like that. In the mean time will you accept a pic of your mother we took a couple months ago while visiting?
> 
> btw, she says you need to get off her tit.



pwn3d!!!


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Var, here is an annoying reply.
> 
> The new Dave CD sucks ass.  It may take me a while to get used to it.
> 
> American Baby is pretty good, though.



I agree completely!    I was really dissappointed.


----------



## ZECH (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least be kind enough to post a sticky in the Open Chat saying this board is about money now and that censorship is going on.  _


V, I think we all just need to be a little more mindful of what we say and how we act. Not saying we can't have a good time. IMO, when you attack someone that puts in tons of time and effort into helping people and this board, that is over the line. I think everyone here has got accustomed to anything goes, and that is not the case.


----------



## Var (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least be kind enough to post a sticky in the Open Chat saying this board is about money now and that censorship is going on.  _


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least be kind enough to post a sticky in the Open Chat saying this board is about money now and that censorship is going on.  _



If we had more _elite_ members, maybe sponsors wouldn't be needed


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2005)

V For President!


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> V For President!


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

Me for President!

 Oh... 
 Well hey, they sound the same.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> V For President!


V for dictator.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)




----------



## JJJ (May 23, 2005)

Lets just all us "non moderating" open chat whores agree not to say anything bad/insulting to/about a moderater and It seems like no more threads will be closed.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least be kind enough to post a sticky in the Open Chat saying this board is about money now and that censorship is going on.  _



If the site were about money, you'd have to pay to post V. I can see you haven't, so one has to assume that its not just about money


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Lets just all us "non moderating" open chat whores agree not to say anything bad/insulting to/about a moderater and It seems like no more threads will be closed.


That is such BS.  In the past I've been insulted, ridiculed and even threatened (and this is while I was helping them) before some of us moderators still never close the threads nor delete.  We are not BB.com nor are we ABC.  We are more open than any other forum I've ever seen.

Oh and thanks Rob, that was nicest thing you ever said to me.  I feel special


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Lets just all us "non moderating" open chat whores agree not to say anything bad/insulting to/about a moderater and It seems like no more threads will be closed.



threads are hardly ever closed.  throwing gasoline on the fire.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That is such BS.  In the past I've been insulted, ridiculed and even threatened (and this is while I was helping them) before some of us moderators still never close the threads nor delete.




Yeah, but you were asking for it.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

Oh yeah, me giving them advice is really asking for it


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

I think some of you guys are beating a dead horse. I'm not sure why some of you are still trying to make a huge deal out of this... but why dont you chill out and post one something thats a bit more fun then. If any of you wonder why the board would be feeling less friendly, its not because threads are closing, but because people are spending all their time being dicks and not here to have fun.

I remember when I first came to the site (a while back). It was really great to be here, and we were alot like an online family. There were spats every now and then, but most of the time we were joking around and showing friendship. Now people get pissed about every little thing, as if there is some sort of right they have to be here or to do whatever they want on the boards. Perhaps people should be more concerned a bout having fun on the boards and not on picking apart every little thing you dont like about it.

I'm a dick head and I almost never have threads closed (cant remember any, but I'm sure there are one or two out there). And if they were, who cares? Theres more threads to be had, and there is more communication to be made. Closing a thread isnt the end of the world... and its hardly personal. So people need to stop taking it as a personal afront in the few occasions when it happens.


----------



## JJJ (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> why dont you chill out and post one something thats a bit more fun then.



Said the man with a tie for first place in number of posts in this thread? (21)


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I think some of you guys are beating a dead horse. I'm not sure why some of you are still trying to make a huge deal out of this... but why dont you chill out and post one something thats a bit more fun then. If any of you wonder why the board would be feeling less friendly, its not because threads are closing, but because people are spending all their time being dicks and not here to have fun.
> 
> I remember when I first came to the site (a while back). It was really great to be here, and we were alot like an online family. There were spats every now and then, but most of the time we were joking around and showing friendship. Now people get pissed about every little thing, as if there is some sort of right they have to be here or to do whatever they want on the boards. Perhaps people should be more concerned a bout having fun on the boards and not on picking apart every little thing you dont like about it.
> 
> I'm a dick head and I almost never have threads closed (cant remember any, but I'm sure there are one or two out there). And if they were, who cares? Theres more threads to be had, and there is more communication to be made. Closing a thread isnt the end of the world... and its hardly personal. So people need to stop taking it as a personal afront in the few occasions when it happens.


_Jenny is hot. _


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Who is he tied with, me?


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Said the man with a tie for first place in number of posts in this thread? (21)



Said the guy thats tired of defending peeps because too many bitches have time on their hands to whine.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Jenny is hot. _




Yes, agreed.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Jenny is hot. _





Do you have a thing for my girlfriend V?


----------



## JJJ (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Said the guy thats tired of defending peeps because too many bitches have time on their hands to whine.



That got all double edged on me, dont understand who you are talking about, you or me. Doesnt mather anyhow I think.

And Dale just took the lead


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> If the site were about money, you'd have to pay to post V. I can see you haven't, so one has to assume that its not just about money



_They should pay us and the moderators should come to my gym and lift my weights when I am tired. _


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> And Dale just took the lead



I'm not surprised, I might have to bring up the Rock thread again to redeem myself.


----------



## Vieope (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Do you have a thing for my girlfriend V?


_Oh man that question has such a good comeback.  
I am only quiet because I respect her._


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _They should pay us and the moderators should come to my gym and lift my weights when I am tired. _



I'm down for getting paid whenever I can 

I went on a 6 mile run today and was tired throughout the day. I've only been doing 1 1/2 mile and sprints lately, so it was different. Afterwards though I think I needed a margherita and a hammock hung between two coconut trees.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Oh man that question has such a good comeback.
> I am only quiet because I respect her._



Don't lie, its not respect... you're afraid she'll rip your weiner off. I would be too. Thats why I stay on her good side


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

I feel so special  
Eggs, I didn't like that last post.. I don't rip things off.


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

So yourallIwant, or whatever her name is, has had her gallery sensored, but naked men can keep pics like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4546
in their galery? 

WTF?

There are thousands of pics here of guys in bikinis or g-strings, but God forbid if a woman wants to post sexy pics. Maybe Rob should reopen the XXX site and just allow pics of half naked dudes since that is what most of the gallery consists of already.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I feel so special
> Eggs, I didn't like that last post.. I don't rip things off.



Don't kid yourself, you just about ripped my throat out a minute ago


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So yourallIwant, or whatever her name is has had her gallery sensored, but naked men can keep pics like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4546
> in their galery?



Now, are you absolutely sure that her pictures have been sensored and that she didn't erase them herself and leave?


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So yourallIwant, or whatever her name is has had her gallery sensored, but naked men can keep pics like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4546
> in their galery?
> 
> WTF?


   that's funny.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Don't kid yourself, you just about ripped my throat out a minute ago



That's true, I'm sorry..  It was actually your chest though, and you pinched the hell out of my butt.. Mr cranky..


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So yourallIwant, or whatever her name is has had her gallery sensored, but naked men can keep pics like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4546
> in their galery?
> 
> WTF?


 aw c'mon that's a funny pic.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> that's funny.



and BB related


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> That's true, I'm sorry..  It was actually your chest though, and you pinched the hell out of my butt.. Mr cranky..



Well, gotta keep you in line somehow


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So yourallIwant, or whatever her name is, has had her gallery sensored, but naked men can keep pics like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4546
> in their galery?
> 
> WTF?
> ...



hmm... that's kind of a low blow.  when you were helping start up conversionboard, you explicitly told us not to invite certain members (names not necessary) to keep out those who don't contribute to bodybuilding topics.

How is that any different?


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> So yourallIwant, or whatever her name is, has had her gallery sensored, but naked men can keep pics like this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4546
> in their galery?
> 
> WTF?
> ...


Chill out here.  Nobody censored or deleted her pics.  We would never do that.  She finally got the hint that stalking Riss was not going to work as that was the only reason she was here.  So late last night she deleted her pics and left, I don't know if she's coming back or not.  I can only hope not because stalking members is not welcome here.  

That pic was a joke pic if you didn't notice.  BIG DIFFERENCE

And men posting pics in their posing suits umm well......that is BB now isn't it?  I have pics of me in a bikini, but again, it is BB related and not sexual or provocative in anyway.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> and BB related


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Argghhh, theres always some butt pirate to kick the dead horse one last time 

I thought the conversation was over and we'd moved on to happier things.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)

Nice party you started here Vieope, you brought back alot of members who have been missing. You forgot to invite John H.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

I wonder what ever happened to John H. I didn't actually mind having the guy around. Dont tell him though. Its not a bad thing having differing opinions around. Just when we all try to show who's big dickin it, and letting in some hostility.


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Now, are you absolutely sure that her pictures have been sensored and that she didn't erase them herself and leave?


No, I am not sure, But V is right: A few women and a few mods didn't like what they saw and threads started being closed and pics started disappearing. Someone please tell me why guys can post pics in their underwear, but good looking women can't? The guys who post pics of themelves in a speedo are doing it for the same reason that the women post pics in their swimsuit or underwear: they want people to see and appreciate their body. The difference is this: you don't hear me or any other guy posting in some ripped dude's gallery asking him why he has to post half naked pics, call him an attention whore, and accuse him of having low self-esteem.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Man, why can't we just all be friends  

Btw, I think that if there was a guy masturbating he'd get his pics taken down too.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Argghhh.

Oh contraire... there are many pics of chicks in bathing suits, etc. And less... as have been posted previously in this thread. However, the one member that had something in common with her... Johnny, we ran off. Why is that? Because we dont have an affinity for watching guys play with their junk. So if girls dont appreciate it when other girls post pics of them rubbing their junk, well, I can understand it.

Whats the moral to this? Don't rub your junk in public


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

But nobody took down any pics.  We do not do that!

Hell, I would have called a guy that was rubbing his junk an attention whore too. 

I'm all about equal opportunity.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> But nobody took down any pics.  We do not do that!
> 
> Hell, I would have called a guy that was rubbing his junk an attention whore too.



Oh, I thought a mod took them down, sorry about that.


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That pic was a joke pic if you didn't notice.  BIG DIFFERENCE
> 
> And men posting pics in their posing suits umm well......that is BB now isn't it?  I have pics of me in a bikini, but again, it is BB related and not sexual or provocative in anyway.


I don't know which pic you are refering to as a joke pic. I also don't know about the stalking thing, though I saw that she was accused of that. How you can stalk someone on a forum doesn't make sense to me. The line between what is bb related and what is procative is quite subjective. I'm sure that many men and women on this site find these pics of guys and women wearing almost nothing quite provocative. I haven't seen your gallery, but if their are pictures of you in a bikini, their are people who could care less about your bb goals....they just see a sexual picture. No need to beat a dead horse, but the comments made on the picture of that women sliding her hand into her panties made it very clear that only the women and one male mod thought it was inappropriate. Like I said before, nobody complains when guys post their speedo pics. Simple as that.


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Man, why can't we just all be friends
> 
> Btw, I think that if there was a guy masturbating he'd get his pics taken down too.


She wasn't masterbating!


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't know which pic you are refering to as a joke pic. I also don't know about the stalking thing, though I saw that she was accused of that. How you can stalk someone on a forum doesn't make sense to me. The line between what is bb related and what is procative is quite subjective. I'm sure that many men and women on this site find these pics of guys and women wearing almost nothing quite provocative. I haven't seen your gallery, but if their are pictures of you in a bikini, their are people who could care less about your bb goals....they just see a sexual picture. No need to beat a dead horse, but the comments made on the picture of that women sliding her hand into her panties made it very clear that only the women and one male mod thought it was inappropriate. Like I said before, nobody complains when guys post their speedo pics. Simple as that.



We've been here and done this Pirate... why are you ignoring the posts that dont agree with what you're saying? I've already stated what happened when a chap named Johnny posted pics of playing with himself.

Besides which, if you scroll up a little ways, somebody is addressing a concern about your apparent hypocrisy on the matter. I'm quite sure I was one of the ones not invited, but thats okay 

I promise to not post pictures of me playing with my junk on your site though. Even though as a BBing forum apparently you'd have to let them be. Though I'm not sure why you'd leave pictures of me playing with my junk up.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> She wasn't masterbating!



Obviously not, she was just playing with her clit


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Gr81/Flex................If you don't like me or the way the board runs, why don't you leave.



I can't speak for my man, the GreatOne, but personally I love the way the board runs. And yes, no offense to you personally, because i don't know you, but from what i know strictly from your posts I don't like you very much. We have disagreed on so many things that i began to you think you did it on spite. But i'm man enough to look past that. 





			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> I'm not on a power trip, if I were, you would have already been banned.



Why would I have been banned? Because i disagree with you? That's a valid reason.....no, you're "not" on a powertrip.
See, when you act like an asshole and say stupid shit like that, THAT is why i don't like you. 




			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> I am trying to do my duties as a mod the way I think Rob wants me to, in the best interest of the board.



I understand you have your duties, and i don't believe I have EVER crossed those boundaries. If i have, because I like and respect Rob, i would ammend anything wrongdoings I may have done.





			
				dg806 said:
			
		

> Do you really think that new members that come here for info really want to see this kind of stuff?



And PLEEEEEEEEASE don't try and pawn more of your George Bush b.s. like this^.
They can click on the sex forum and see how many times someone masterbates, or click on the open chat and see what kind of hardcore drugs one has used. 



Personally, I don't care if you like me, because I don't like you. If Rob has a problem with something I do, i'll gladly remedy whatever it is. Until then, get a clue.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I don't know which pic you are refering to as a joke pic. I also don't know about the stalking thing, though I saw that she was accused of that. How you can stalk someone on a forum doesn't make sense to me. The line between what is bb related and what is procative is quite subjective. I'm sure that many men and women on this site find these pics of guys and women wearing almost nothing quite provocative. I haven't seen your gallery, but if their are pictures of you in a bikini, their are people who could care less about your bb goals....they just see a sexual picture. No need to beat a dead horse, but the comments made on the picture of that women sliding her hand into her panties made it very clear that only the women and one male mod thought it was inappropriate. Like I said before, nobody complains when guys post their speedo pics. Simple as that.


Pirate, sorry but you need to get your facts straight first.  She was in fact here stalking Riss and that was her *only *reason here and she has never even stepped foot in a gym.  Check out his journal.  Also, this is a BB website so there is no fine line here for this is what we do here on this site, Bodybuilding.  So if people are here checking out pics on BB website then they should realize that the majority of the pics are BB related be a guy in posing trunks or women in bikini's, it's BB related.  A girl with her hand down her pants is not BB related.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> hmm... that's kind of a low blow.  when you were helping start up conversionboard, you explicitly told us not to invite certain members (names not necessary) to keep out those who don't contribute to bodybuilding topics.
> 
> How is that any different?


 I only invited people who I thought would contribute to pertinent topics, and I asked others to do the same. However, I promise you that no man or women would have been insulted, called a whore, or accused of self-esteem issues for posting pics of themselves. I'd rather participate in a community where we support each other, not insult when we don't like a picture. In such a community, those that do the insulting would be the one's out of place, not the person seeking feedback on their pics. I never said that people who don't contribute to bodybuilding topics should be kept out. There are many forums on CB that discuss issues outside of bodybuilding. The argument could be made that many people on these boards suffer from self-esteem issues, and try to compensate by focusing on changing their appearance. But to selectively accuse people of that doesn't do anything to help anyone and doesn't contribute, IMO.


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> A girl with her hand down her pants is not BB related.



Maybe she was hitting a lat spread and suddenly got an itch.

You ever think about that?


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

Jesus christ, like a brick this one is. Somebody just wants to argue


----------



## Flex (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Jesus christ



Where??


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I only invited people who I thought would contribute to pertinent topics, and I asked others to do the same. However, I promise you that no man or women would have been insulted, called a whore, or accused of self-esteem issues for posting pics of themselves. I'd rather participate in a community where we support each other, not insult when we don't like a picture. In such a community, those that do the insulting would be the one's out of place, not the person seeking feedback on their pics. I never said that people who don't contribute to bodybuilding topics should be kept out. There are many forums on CB that discuss issues outside of bodybuilding. The argument could be made that many people on these boards suffer from self-esteem issues, and try to compensate by focusing on changing their appearance. But to selectively accuse people of that doesn't do anything to help anyone and doesn't contribute, IMO.



I agree 100%, I just thought the pics were distasteful and see where the frustration came in.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

No answer to that... cant think of anything that wouldnt be a slap at Christians, so I'll just keep my trap shut


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, I just thought the pics were distasteful and see where the frustration came in.



Eh, dont encourage him.. the only reason why people on his site dont disagree is because its like the SS over there, with only certain peeps invited. We're a diverse group here at IronMag, so theres bound to be differences. Until I change you all to blond and blued eyed, muahaha.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I only invited people who I thought would contribute to pertinent topics, and I asked others to do the same. However, I promise you that no man or women would have been insulted, called a whore, or accused of self-esteem issues for posting pics of themselves. I'd rather participate in a community where we support each other, not insult when we don't like a picture. In such a community, those that do the insulting would be the one's out of place, not the person seeking feedback on their pics. I never said that people who don't contribute to bodybuilding topics should be kept out. There are many forums on CB that discuss issues outside of bodybuilding. The argument could be made that many people on these boards suffer from self-esteem issues, and try to compensate by focusing on changing their appearance. But to selectively accuse people of that doesn't do anything to help anyone and doesn't contribute, IMO.


OMG you have got to be kidding me.  Did you read what I said?  She was not here for bodybuilding, fitness or any other like that.  She was here to stalk and post provocative pics to get guys reactoins.  She was not here for you to critique her physique or focus on changing her appearance.  Nobody called her a whore or a slut.  WTF is your problem?  You are way out of wack here and you don't even make any sense.  So you mean to tell me that a guy lying on his bed with his hand down his pants wouldn't get flamed?   Bullshit!  You guys would be all over that and drive him so fast out of town he'd leave skid marks.  ie. Johnnny!

Gawd you don't see it do you?


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2005)

Everyone loved my personal pictures.


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

But just for points sake, Pirate, could you please invite me to your site so I can post a pic of me playing with my junk... and see what kind of response I get? Just to verify that you're members enjoy having that kinda stuff there.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

i didn't mean to start this.. i was only pointing out that we both want the same thing.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> No answer to that... cant think of anything that wouldnt be a slap at Christians, so I'll just keep my trap shut


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i didn't mean to start this.. i was only pointing out that we both want the same thing.



My bad busy, didnt mean to get you involved in it.


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Everyone loved my personal pictures.


:bounce:


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> My bad busy, didnt mean to get you involved in it.


not at all.. I got myself involved.


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> We've been here and done this Pirate... why are you ignoring the posts that dont agree with what you're saying? Besides which, if you scroll up a little ways, somebody is addressing a concern about your apparent hypocrisy on the matter.


I don't think I was ignoring the posts of those who don't agree with what I was saying. I was just debating my position on the matter. As for the hypocrisy issue, I addressed that once I saw the post. If that women was violating rules or stalking people etc, then she should be reprimanded. I don't keep up with who posts in peoples' journals etc. I was just addressing the issue of the feedback left in the comment sections under the picture where you believe a woman was masturbating and the fact that a thread over an important topic was closed over this issue. Obviously, many people feel differently than I do about this, and I meant no offense to anyone. This much I am sure of: at least 98% of the men I know would rather see a woman in her underwear, than a man in his (no matter how "ripped" he might be). If that women had her hand 3 inches higher and was flexing her abs, would it be considering bb related and not provocative and therefore be appropriate? I think the she would have received the same insults.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i was only pointing out that we both want the same thing.




Titties?


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

I understand that many of you found that picture inappropriate. Yes Jodi, if a guy posted a pic of himself masterbating on CB he would be banned immediately. Eggs, you are invited to join www.conversionboard.com anytime. Rest assured I am the most stubborn person there, so don't think the board must suck since they let me be a supermod. Hell, if busylivin and Jodi are members, it can't be half bad, now can it?


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Titties?


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I understand that many of you found that picture inappropriate. Yes Jodi, if a guy posted a pic of himself masterbating on CB he would be banned immediately. Eggs, you are invited to join www.conversionboard.com anytime. Rest assured I am the most stubborn person there, so don't think the board must suck since they let me be a supermod. Hell, if busylivin and Jodi are members, it can't be half bad, now can it?


cb is a great board


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I understand that many of you found that picture inappropriate. Yes Jodi, if a guy posted a pic of himself masterbating on CB he would be banned immediately. Eggs, you are invited to join www.conversionboard.com anytime. Rest assured I am the most stubborn person there, so don't think the board must suck since they let me be a supermod. Hell, if busylivin and Jodi are members, it can't be half bad, now can it?


See we are more open here at IM   Gawd, imagine if we did ban her, which I never would, but oh man the hell I would have got for that.


----------



## Pirate! (May 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> See we are more open here at IM   Gawd, imagine if we did ban her, which I never would, but oh man the hell I would have got for that.


I'll be honest about this: We don't put up with any bullshit at CB. When we first got the board really going we found that the most important thing to our members was lack of drama and "trolls". Of course, some people love sites like IM because almost anything goes. People can debate and disagree all they want on CB, but it is important for moderaters to moderate the discussions and we expect people to respect each other. There is no drama there--which makes it less fun than IM.  

BTW, anyone recognize my avatar?


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

a little experiment for the good of im... maybe The Curse would post a pic with his hand down his pants n we will get to see the guys reactions.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

i am KIDDING!!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I understand that many of you found that picture inappropriate. Yes Jodi, if a guy posted a pic of himself masterbating on CB he would be banned immediately. Eggs, you are invited to join www.conversionboard.com anytime. Rest assured I am the most stubborn person there, so don't think the board must suck since they let me be a supermod. Hell, if busylivin and Jodi are members, it can't be half bad, now can it?



Thanks for the invite. I enjoy IM though and am here for a reason. Well, mostly because I'd probably get banned anywhere else  I didn't find anyting offensive about what the girl was doing... and didn't care in the least. In fact, I hadn't even known she was a member until people started posting about it in here. I was simply defending the mods here, and the job they have done. As you know, its generally a thankless job. Which is why I at times take their sides when members don't agree with them (though not against my own beliefs, just trying to act open to theirs).

I'm glad your board is going well, it sounds very informative. I think that at times here on IM we find it hard to find the right mix between bodybuilding and entertainment, and if the mods happen to push it slightly in on direction or the other, they have people getting a bit pissy about it. But thats the risk one takes when dealing with a group like us though, we're a whole lot of different people to satisfy.

Anyhow, its been good talking with you. Good luck on CB


----------



## TheCurse (May 23, 2005)

wtf would you guys stop using my pictures for your dumb ass arguements.  i mean i know your jealous of my squat technique but lets make it a little less obvious, ok?


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i am KIDDING!!!!



He's not a piece of meat you know


----------



## Eggs (May 23, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> wtf would you guys stop using my pictures for your dumb ass arguements.  i mean i know your jealous of my squat technique but lets make it a little less obvious, ok?





I think that RG wants to spot you.

Or at least get you to post some dirty pictures of yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

i think there is a big difference in the guy pics. even tho there is a lot of skin in the gallery i think they are simply showing their muscles not trying to be provocative. and i think if a guy did post a pic like that, say john h did, his gallery would get flamed n so would he.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Honestly I never got the point of the sexual health forum.  If I go the rest of my life without knowing how many times Crono masturbates in a day it won't be long enough.


3 times on a good day and what the hell does me giving nutrition advice have to do with anything that I said?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 23, 2005)

now had it been wacking off or peeing advice you would have a good point


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> No need to beat a dead horse, but the comments made on the picture of that women sliding her hand into her panties made it very clear that only the women and one male mod thought it was inappropriate.


I never said I did not like the pic. I like porn as good as the next guy, but not on a BB board. I just agreed with Jodi saying she was here for other reasons.

Titties!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I can't speak for my man, the GreatOne, but personally I love the way the board runs. And yes, no offense to you personally, because i don't know you, but from what i know strictly from your posts I don't like you very much. We have disagreed on so many things that i began to you think you did it on spite. But i'm man enough to look past that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I know we have disagreed is about the rules of the board, like the under 18 posting in the Anabolic section, and that was agreed upon with Rob. So if you like the way the board is run, you should not have a problem with that. And I could care less if you like me or not. I'm not here for a personality contest. Grow up and act like an adult and not a child.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2005)

did flex get banned?


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

No, why?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2005)

nm


the whole, "Why would I have been banned" comment through me off


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2005)

people are losing perspective on this.  I don't think that anybody cares what your opinion is on the pic, like it or love it or not care if it's there or not.  That's not important.  What some of us are upset about is that we don't think someone has the right to call someone out, calling them an attention whore and insulting them especially without knowing this person.  That's where the offense is, not that you don't like the picture.  Because I wouldn't *like* a picture of a nude dude with his hands down his pants, but I wouldn't insult him for it.  So saying "Let's post a naked dude masterbating in the member's forum and see how you like it" doesn't hold any merit.  Sure I wouldn't like it, but no one has the right to offend this person for it.  And so when some of us make a statement on what happened, we get our threads closed or, wtf, have the site administrator just flat out _try_ to insult me by claiming that my opinion holds no merit because I don't help people with nutrition information.


----------



## naturaltan (May 24, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone recognize my avatar?



nope ... I can't even tell what it is supposed to be, but I'm sure it has to do with this lady.


----------



## naturaltan (May 24, 2005)

I miss all the controversial pics


----------



## Flex (May 24, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Grow up and act like an adult and not a child.



Practice what you preach


----------



## Flex (May 24, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> people are losing perspective on this.  I don't think that anybody cares what your opinion is on the pic, like it or love it or not care if it's there or not.  That's not important.  What some of us are upset about is that we don't think someone has the right to call someone out, calling them an attention whore and insulting them especially without knowing this person.  That's where the offense is, not that you don't like the picture.  Because I wouldn't *like* a picture of a nude dude with his hands down his pants, but I wouldn't insult him for it.  So saying "Let's post a naked dude masterbating in the member's forum and see how you like it" doesn't hold any merit.  Sure I wouldn't like it, but no one has the right to offend this person for it.  And so when some of us make a statement on what happened, we get our threads closed or, wtf, have the site administrator just flat out _try_ to insult me by claiming that my opinion holds no merit because I don't help people with nutrition information.



well done, Chrono


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2005)

lol you people. You all remind me of little school girls back in high school arguing about every little detail. Most of you are adults, older than 25 so start acting like one and grow up.

Remember this is the forums, not a life/death situation over a ridiculous picture that we see everyday in our lives watching tv/movies and reading magazines.


----------



## busyLivin (May 24, 2005)

People are losing perspective.. This is an open chat section of a bodybuilding forum, not a democracy where the members say what should & shouldn't be.


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Practice what you preach


Have I called anyone names? No sir. I just think you taking offense to me for trying to do a job that the owner of the site wants done is childish.


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I miss all the controversial pics


Not the good ones!


----------



## Decker (May 24, 2005)

I like cheese sandwiches that are fried in a pan.  You have to butter both sides of the bread to get it golden brown yet have the cheese all melted in the middle.  

There's a lesson in that.  Somewhere.


----------



## Flex (May 24, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Have I called anyone names? No sir. I just think you taking offense to me for trying to do a job that the owner of the site wants done is childish.



well, as far as i can remember, i never called anyone names.

I just thought it was "childish" that people feel they need to intervene over something so ridiculous.


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2005)

Alright, all of you haters now need to cleanse yourself in this thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48302


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2005)

Ahhhh the hypocrisy I this thread is killing me.


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> well, as far as i can remember, i never called anyone names.
> 
> I just thought it was "childish" that people feel they need to intervene over something so ridiculous.


As BL said, this is not the members site and they do not have a say in what goes on. I suggest you start your own board then you can make your own rules.


----------



## Flex (May 24, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> As BL said, this is not the members site and they do not have a say in what goes on. I suggest you start your own board then you can make your own rules.



if there were no members there'd be no site.

and let's get this straight again, i do NOT have a problem with the rules. I have a problem when people intervene when they shouldn't.


----------



## busyLivin (May 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> and let's get this straight again, i do NOT have a problem with the rules. I have a problem when people intervene when they shouldn't.




but that's the point:  it's a matter of opinion, and the moderator's is the one that counts 

edit... meant to say that's the point, not that's the problem...


----------



## ZECH (May 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> if there were no members there'd be no site.
> 
> and let's get this straight again, i do NOT have a problem with the rules. I have a problem when people intervene when they shouldn't.


Agreed. That is why we are so lenient here. 
Any unecessary drama and flaming is not tolerated anywhere, not just here. You can get by with lots more here than anywhere else. Like I have said, sorry you don't agree.


----------



## Vieope (May 24, 2005)

_I need to say one more thing about that argument of a guy posting his picture grabing his stuff. 
Well, I would not like it because I don´t like dudes but I would not like it either because I know most women would not aprove it too. They would think it is offensive rather than sexy. 
Am I wrong here? _


----------



## TheCurse (May 24, 2005)

haters gonna hate
 lovers gonna love
 i dont wanna do
 none of the above
 i want to pee on you


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I need to say one more thing about that argument of a guy posting his picture grabing his stuff.
> Well, I would not like it because I don´t like dudes but I would not like it either because I know most women would not aprove it too. They would think it is offensive rather than sexy.
> Am I wrong here? _


WRONG 

Especially if he's ripped   However, it's still inappropriate for a BB forum and I would have called him an attention whore too.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2005)

> it's still inappropriate for a BB forum and I would have called him an attention whore too.



even if it were me?


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2005)

Even if it were you Funky   You attention whore you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> haters gonna hate
> lovers gonna love
> i dont wanna do
> none of the above
> i want to pee on you




Hey chill out, yur the one who started all this crap with yur ripped abs .


----------



## topolo (May 24, 2005)

I am here to officially proclaim this thread................gay


----------



## largepkg (May 24, 2005)

Decker said:
			
		

> I like cheese sandwiches that are fried in a pan.  You have to butter both sides of the bread to get it golden brown yet have the cheese all melted in the middle.
> 
> There's a lesson in that.  Somewhere.




Try mayonnaise instead of butter. You'll find it quite delectable.


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2005)

Actually put olive oil and butter in the pan and fry.   Mmmmmmmmm  Best tasting Grilled Cheese, and also best looking perfect uniform golden brown


----------



## largepkg (May 24, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Actually put olive oil and butter in the pan and fry.   Mmmmmmmmm  Best tasting Grilled Cheese, and also best looking perfect uniform golden brown




So, melt them first in the pan then place the bread on top? Equal parts?


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2005)

everything that needs to be said has been said.  We even have an apology floating somewhere around in this thread that nobody's casting any light on cuz we're so focused on making everyone else think we're right.  Leave it at that, it's the web.  The reason some of us feel so strongly about this is because we feel so personally connected with the site it upsets us when other people disrupt the unity the site sometimes uphold, especially when it's by the moderators.  However, there's always going to be bad seeds in things that we do, so all we can do is fall back on the old saying.  

*Argueing on the internet is like playing in the Special Olympics:  Even if you win, you're still retarded.*


----------



## topolo (May 24, 2005)

gay...............................


----------



## Crono1000 (May 24, 2005)

/\
 !
edited above post


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> So, melt them first in the pan then place the bread on top? Equal parts?



Just Pour some Olive oil enough to cover the bottom of the Pan, and add a couple of knives of butter.  The Throw you Bread Cheese Bread on.  Since Butter has a lower smoking point, this helps and tastes so good.

don't use that Garbage Processed Cheese


----------



## Jodi (May 24, 2005)

xtra sharp cheddar


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2005)

I love you all.


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2005)

Mmmmm

So yummy....... Tempting.

Dinner seems so far away right now Dammit


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2005)

i don't think the thread was closed because of anything to do with jodi. look at the thread in question. lucifer was calling it as he saw it n was a bit rough. he can be kinda acid sometimes when something or someone makes his gorge rise. i do love his wry wit tho.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2005)

grilled cheese sandwiches are best with a combination of chedder and pepperjack. damn now i want 1.


----------



## TheCurse (May 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey chill out, yur the one who started all this crap with yur ripped abs .


 i cant hardly see my abs, i never do stomach exercises.
 i also never do shrugs or shoulder pressess ... 
 wait a minute didnt flex kill you?
 god if he cant do the job right i want my 50$ back

 whatever the case, keep that belt on you girlie men, or else we might have a Flabalanche


----------



## Flex (May 24, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> wait a minute didnt flex kill you?
> god if he cant do the job right i want my 50$ back



First of all, I didn't kill Dale, i just showed him what would happen if he ever mentioned that again.

Secondly, I never do not get the job done.

Thirdly, if i do not get the job done, the $50 is non-refundable.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 2, 2005)

_bump _


----------



## redspy (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, I've not been in Open Chat for a while and it looks as though I missed it when all hell broke loose.  I should come here more often for a dose of drama


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

i'm sooooo bored


----------

